# Surlignage pdf sur iPad



## Slaanor (26 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous ! 
J'ai besoin de quelques conseils de la communauté !
Je m'explique: 

Dans mes études tous les cours sont présent sur internet sous le format pdf. Jusqu'à peu de temps j'imprimé les cours puis les surligné à la main. 
Mais depuis peu j'ai découvert et adopté le surlignage avec "aperçu". C'est très simple d'utilisation et très précis avec le pad du macbook. Mais le poids de mon macbook pro me pèse un peu sur le dos. Donc j'aimerai pouvoir le laisser chez moi et emporter avec moi un ipad pour continuer à bosser sur mon lieu de travail.

Donc je cherche un logiciel qui permettent de surligner aussi efficacement que sur mon macbook pro (car ce que j'ai testé pour l'instant n'est pas pratique du tout, le choix des couleurs est difficile, on ne peut pas faire défiler le texte sans laisser l'outil surlignage actif bref c'est souvent très mal adapté à mon usage).
Et je cherche aussi a pouvoir surligner aussi bien sur mon ipad que sur mon MBP (avec iCloud/dropbox).

J'ai peur ce logiciel n'existe pas. En tout cas pour l'instant j'ai rien trouvé qui répondait à ses deux attentes !

Merci d'avance !


----------



## magicPDF (27 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Un tel logiciel existe et il est gratuit : Adobe Reader.
Il est disponible pour Mac et iOS (et aussi Windows, Android, etc.).

Je ne sais pas s'il fonctionne avec iCloud mais le Cloud d'Adobe est intégré, ça fonctionne aussi très bien avec DropBox, gDrive, etc.

La formation est gratuite elle aussi : http://abracadabrapdf.net/ressources-et-tutos/acrobat-reader/adobe-reader-formation-gratuite/


----------



## Gwen (27 Mai 2014)

Peut-être que GoodReader peut répondre à ta problématique. À tester.

Moi, je l'utilise pour plein de choses et notamment la gestion et l'annotation de PDF.


----------



## Slaanor (27 Mai 2014)

Je vais tester tout ça, merci !

Adobe Reader j'avais déjà regardé mais le surlignage est pénible quand même, y a une perte de temps pour changer rapidement de couleur (faut taper sur le texte préalablement surligner pour changer la couleur et ensuite le surlignage continue sur la couleur choisi). En plus quand on souligne sur le mac ça n'apparait pas exactement pareil sur l'ipad...

L'autre défaut aussi c'est qu'après avoir fini de souligner on repasse en mode lecture et il faut reselectionner pour souligner c'est assez agaçant et encore une fois ça fait perdre du temps.

Manque vraiment un "aperçu" version ipad :'(


----------



## lineakd (28 Mai 2014)

@slaanor, as tu essayé l'app documents readdle?


----------



## Somchay (28 Mai 2014)

En effet, GoodReader qui vient notamment de sortir une nouvelle mouture qui étend encore d'avantage les possibilités de gestion des pdf. Il y a aussi toutes sortes d'applis dédiées à la prise de note en général avec stylet et qui permettent l'annotation de pdf. L'avantage est un mix des notes prises sur "papier" et des pdf insérés et annotés.


----------



## Slaanor (28 Mai 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @slaanor, as tu essayé l'app documents readdle?



Ouah ça répond réellement à ma recherche cette app !!! Merci beaucoup, l'annotation est la plus performante que j'ai testé pour l'instant !!

=)


----------

